# new kindle 2 covers



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Genuine-Leather-Protective-Cover/dp/B0028ML0CU/ref=sr_1_267?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241734734&sr=1-267&tag=kbpst-20

If you follow the storefront - this company has this style kindle 2 cover in many colors- brown, black camel, a few blues, red, pink, cherry pink... it looks pretty much like the m-edge cases but cheaper and they claim to be ultra-light weight so probably lighter. Both leather and non-leather options.

here is the link to all the colors:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=me%3DA174CY8CR6S3G5&field-keywords=kindle+2+flip&x=0&y=0&tag=kbpst-20

looks like a cheaper and probably lighter option to m-edge flip covers.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Genuine-Leather-Protective-Cover/dp/B0028ML0CU/ref=sr_1_267?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241734734&sr=1-267&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> If you follow the storefront - this company has this style kindle 2 cover in many colors- brown, black camel, a few blues, red, pink, cherry pink... it looks pretty much like the m-edge cases but cheaper and they claim to be ultra-light weight so probably lighter. Both leather and non-leather options.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow!  It looks just like M-Edge's Platform cover w/out the extra ledge on the left for the light.  And the price can't be beat.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Wow! It looks just like M-Edge's Platform cover w/out the extra ledge on the left for the light. And the price can't be beat.


Yeah I'm glad I found them . I like it doesn't have that extra room and the price is really nice. Just what I need-- another kindle cover!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Just what I need-- another kindle cover!


You can never have too many, right??!!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Of course not


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That is astonishingly cheap!  The minute someone gets one of these, I hope they'll post a review--preferably complete with the actual weight.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> That is astonishingly cheap! The minute someone gets one of these, I hope they'll post a review--preferably complete with the actual weight.


I ordered one and should get it by the middle of next week. I love how cheap they are and they do say light weight so hopefully around 5-6 ounces. I have a new digital scale so I'll post the weight and my impressions when I get it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

These look great. I love the royal blue. Even though the third picture on that one looks like it's flipping me off lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

They have synthetic too! And I like the dark interior lining


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice find! Here are some links and clickable pix for those covers:

Kindle 2 Genuine Leather Flip Protective Cover (Camel Brown)

Kindle 2 Genuine Leather Flip Protective Cover and Transparent Screen Protector (Midnight Blue)

Kindle 2 Genuine Leather Flip Protective Cover (Black Leather)

Kindle 2 Genuine Leather Flip Protective Cover and Transparent Screen Protector (Cherry Pink)

Kindle 2 Synthetic Leather Flip Protective Cover (Absolute Red)

    

You can see the whole selection at this search page: *senyx kindle flip*


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice covers


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

Wow. How can Amazon get away with it looking exactly like the m-edge right down to the stitching and the shape of the place where the tab fits in?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I ordered one and should get it by the middle of next week. I love how cheap they are and they do say light weight so hopefully around 5-6 ounces. I have a new digital scale so I'll post the weight and my impressions when I get it.


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this case. It's hard to beat $20 for a leather case.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

QueenBee said:


> Wow. How can Amazon get away with it looking exactly like the m-edge right down to the stitching and the shape of the place where the tab fits in?


I have to admit, they do look identical to the M-edge covers from what I can see. I do wonder how they can do that, but at that price, you could switch them out frequently whenever you want a different color.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I would imagine a company can copy another's design. I have seen a lot of iphone cases from various companies that look exactly the same. For that matter m-edge is copying amazon's design with the Go jackets. If this company copies the design but makes it lighter and more compact I am all for that. I don't like m-edge cases because in general I find them to be too heavy and bulky.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I notice the last few choices come with an Amazon screen protector for $10 more.  Has anyone had an Amazon screen protector and if so, how do you like it (glare, bubbles, poor adhesion, etc.)?  If anyone has ordered one with the screen protector, I will be interested in hearing your thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I received my midnight blue case today. It really is the same quality as the m-edge case ( I have had them in the past) so for the money this case is a real bargain. Quality is good. They use a darker grey material inside which I like since the light grey on the m-edge cases I think can get dirty easy. I don't agree with this companies statement of these cases being ultra light weight. I think they are a bit lighter than the m-edge ones but not by that much. The had accidentally sent me a non-leather one in royal blue . That one weighed just slightly more than 6 ounces. I got the navy blue one today and that is leather and it weighs 8 ounces. I know the leather m-edge ones are more like 10 ounces so this is lighter. If you are interested in m-edges platform cases and this company has the color you want I recommend checking them out. At $14 for non-leather and $20 for leather this is a bargain. I don't see any difference in quality.

*> Amazon link*


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow--I'm usually a real leather person, but if the synthetic is that much lighter, I'll pick one up. I really need something lightweight that still has substantial protection for days like today, when the Oberon is just too much for my hands to deal with.

Off to Amazon  Thanks, Lisa, for letting us know!

(edit--prices have jumped; $19.81 for the synthetic and $24.81 for the leather. Still good deals, but with shipping it starts to creep up pricewise as Prime is not available.)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Wow--I'm usually a real leather person, but if the synthetic is that much lighter, I'll pick one up. I really need something lightweight that still has substantial protection for days like today, when the Oberon is just too much for my hands to deal with.
> 
> Off to Amazon.  Thanks, Lisa, for letting us know!
> 
> (edit--prices have jumped; $19.81 for the synthetic and $24.81 for the leather. Still good deals, but with shipping it starts to creep up pricewise as Prime is not available.)


I kinda thought the price was probably an "introductory" price when they first came out.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I think you need to look for the one that just has the case. They have all the cases listed with a screen protector and the price jumps but should have a listing for just the case at a cheaper price. The quality is high on the synthetic so if I didn't want navy blue I would have stayed with the synthetic case.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, the ones with the screen protector are another $9 or so on top of the prices I quoted.  Like Kevin, I'm thinking that was an introductory price--plus Amazon's prices vary literally daily on most items.  It may go up or down, but I'm willing to bet the numbers change again over the weekend.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm... now I have to decide between this and another M-Edge.  If shipping wasn't $5 on these, it would be a no-brainer!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I received my midnight blue case today. It really is the same quality as the m-edge case ( I have had them in the past) so for the money this case is a real bargain. Quality is good. They use a darker grey material inside which I like since the light grey on the m-edge cases I think can get dirty easy. I don't agree with this companies statement of these cases being ultra light weight. I think they are a bit lighter than the m-edge ones but not by that much. The had accidentally sent me a non-leather one in royal blue . That one weighed just slightly more than 6 ounces. I got the navy blue one today and that is leather and it weighs 8 ounces. I know the leather m-edge ones are more like 10 ounces so this is lighter. If you are interested in m-edges platform cases and this company has the color you want I recommend checking them out. At $14 for non-leather and $20 for leather this is a bargain. I don't see any difference in quality.
> 
> *> Amazon link*


Thanks for the review! It's good to know it's the same quality as M-Edge and has the darker interior. If/when I feel the need to get another cover I may look into this one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I received my midnight blue case today. It really is the same quality as the m-edge case ( I have had them in the past) so for the money this case is a real bargain. Quality is good. They use a darker grey material inside which I like since the light grey on the m-edge cases I think can get dirty easy. I don't agree with this companies statement of these cases being ultra light weight. I think they are a bit lighter than the m-edge ones but not by that much. The had accidentally sent me a non-leather one in royal blue . That one weighed just slightly more than 6 ounces. I got the navy blue one today and that is leather and it weighs 8 ounces. I know the leather m-edge ones are more like 10 ounces so this is lighter. If you are interested in m-edges platform cases and this company has the color you want I recommend checking them out. At $14 for non-leather and $20 for leather this is a bargain. I don't see any difference in quality.
> 
> *> Amazon link*


So, does it have all that excess room on the top as the M-edge Platform does?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just noticed they say these covers have a "suede leather interior".  M-edge covers have light grey suede like cloth.  I wonder if these would have the bleeding problem as the original M-edge covers did  Does anyone remember that?  Wasn't it a dark suede that M-edge was using then?


----------

